# Purchased Used Gaggia Classic - Faults



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

I recently purchased a used Gaggia Classic, which was working...just.

Espresso would come out very slowly and the steam wand doesn't work/pressure has gone.

Clearly the machine needs a thorough service, but is this something that I can do myself? I am fairly competent when it comes to repairing stuff, but have never touched an espresso machine before.

From the very brief and vague diagnosis, what would you say is wrong and needs to be replaced?

Also, at a guesstimate, how much do you think the neccessary bits would cost?

Kind Regards


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Before entering into major work, I would remove the shower plate (one screw) and the cast assembly above it (two allen bolts) then do a thorough descale and see if there is an improvement. Describes as if the machine is thoroughly scaled up, once done you can then decide on more work as required.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone offered to buy the machine for what I paid, so I'm going to look for a new one instead.

Hopefully a new shiny one will be problem free for years to come


----------

